# Home Owner contract



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I didnt think the contract was that terrible. I am not as diehard though..


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

This contract strip the contractor of any power or control. It also puts the H/O in a position to put the contractor in breech with no repercussions for them. It just smells like a setup to me.


----------

